# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  المريخ يعيد قيد الباشا ويسجل جوجو

## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*المريخ يعيد قيد الباشا ويسجل جوجو ..!!
من المتوقع ان يقوم المريخ ظهر اليوم بضم مهاجم الاهلى
الخرطوم مطلق الصراح نصر الدين جوجو الى كشوفاته ، وكانت
مفاوضات المريخ مع )الثعلب( بد أت قبل فترة طويلة واعلن
مهاجم المنتخب الاولمبى استعداده للانضمام للفرقة الحمراء
وسيعيد المريخ قيد الثنائى احمد الباشا ومحمد كمال


ورد الخبر اعلاه فى صحيفة المشاهد نتمنى صحته لانه سوف يفيد المريخ بعد ديسمبر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*نصر الدين مميز جدا و انا اعرفه لانه من مدينتي جبل اولياء و حين يوقع للمريخ باذن الله سنسضيفه بصورة حصرية لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*خلاص ياعجبكو كان وقع تاني حتفلقنا بيه فلقه ود حلتنا جاء ود حلتنا مشا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه
                        	*

----------


## محمد علي رفاعه

*بالجد كده محمد كمال دايرين بيهو شنو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

خلاص ياعجبكو كان وقع تاني حتفلقنا بيه فلقه ود حلتنا جاء ود حلتنا مشا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه




ده كلامك علي الطلاق الود يستاهل يجدعوا بيه لعاب شديد لمن بهناك اقول ليك سر انا قبل فتره كنت بتكلم مع صحبي و هو من الاصدقاء المقربين لجوجو قلت ليه رايك شنو فيه قال لي جوجو احرف مهاجم سوداني و سكت هاهاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالمناسبه شكرا الوليد علي اخبارك الجميلة
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكوووووووووووور اخبار جميلة
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد علي رفاعه
					

بالجد كده محمد كمال دايرين بيهو شنو



نسيب سفاري !!!
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ده كلامك علي الطلاق الود يستاهل يجدعوا بيه لعاب شديد لمن بهناك اقول ليك سر انا قبل فتره كنت بتكلم مع صحبي و هو من الاصدقاء المقربين لجوجو قلت ليه رايك شنو فيه قال لي جوجو احرف مهاجم سوداني و سكت هاهاهاهاهاها





اليومين ديل يا خوي (أقصد يابني) شايفك مكتر من الطلاق . . إن شاء الله الداعي خير !!!!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

اليومين ديل يا خوي (أقصد يابني) شايفك مكتر من الطلاق . . إن شاء الله الداعي خير !!!!




هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
الله يجازيك يا حوشابي بلاي انت دي لاحظتها ما تخاف دي ساي انا لسه ما اتربطته زي الشمشار هاهاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفي زول بيصدق المشاهد حتى لو قالت ان رئيس المريخ الحالي هو جمال الوالي
هذه الجريدة ومعها اخريات مشابهة تضمر للمريخ حقدا كبيرا وعجيبا 
ربنا يفكنا من شرهم بس
*

----------


## shdaad

*وناس الصدي قالوا مش فريق تاااااني نصدق منو؟
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*حلوااااااااااااااااا نسيب سفاري دي
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*جوجو لاعب جيد سيفيد الفريق
                        	*

----------


## abu khabbab

*مش قالو الباشا رفض يوقع 
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*أعنقد حتى الآن لا الباشا وقع ولاجوجو سجل
*

----------

